# Mother Instinct (Gender)



## megz143x

So just curious.. :thumbup:

Who's mother instinct was more correct then, gender predictors, cravings, sickness ect?! 

I feel like im having another wee girl.. even though my pregnancy is TOTALLY different i just feel "mother instinct" is telling me its a girl.

Any of you have this? and was right?!

xx


----------



## TMonster

I KNEW I was having a girl from the very start. I didn't bother with old wives tales or anything else, I just knew it and I was correct.


----------



## Emma93

I knew I was having a girl. When people spoke to me about the possibility of a boy, or brought up boy names, it just didn't feel right! And sure enough I'm having a little lady :) xxx


----------



## megz143x

Mother instinct never fails does it.. im pretty much the same when people say ohh its gunna be a boy im like... no its a girl! i just know it is... ill soon know in 2 weeks so ill let you know if mother instinct was correct for me also


----------



## possiblyp18

This pregnancy has been identical to my pregnancy with my daughter however something kept telling me i was having a boy... now i know its a boy i keep thinking its a girl!! irritating!! lol


----------



## Gem1302

We had both called him 'he' from my bfp, and even bought a few blue blankets :) but the week before we found out it hit me I could be wrong and talked myself into thinking he was a girl, just incase, and we even picked out our girls name - something we could never agree on before! Lol. I think instinct is often right :)


----------



## 06UNC09

I was POSITIVE my baby was a boy, but just found out yesterday I was wrong- it's a girl!


----------



## CazM 2011

My mothers instinct about gender won't work lol, I was convinced my 1st was a boy called 'him' baby boy all the time. We didnt find out then either so when she was born and my OH told me we had a daughter the only thing I said was 'really?' Lol, strangely we couldn't agree on any boy names and only had girl names, lucky really. I do think this one is a boy but I could/probably am wrong haha!! Still got no names anyway will be called baby for life I think.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im pretty certain Im having a boy! I will be shocked if the tech says girl!! I will find out in 2 weeks


----------



## workaholic

Mine doesn't work either!

With our first, i didn't really have a definite idea, and it was a boy.

With this one, i was convinced it was going to be a girl, so i was quite shocked that it was a boy again!

My instinct is rubbish!! :wacko:


----------



## susan_1981

When I was pregnant last time, I was almost positive I was having a girl, to the point where I very nearly bought a couple of girly things the week before my gender scan. I thought it was mother's instinct and that I was definitely right but I had a boy. This time, my pregnancy has been completely different. I've had a lot more sickness and have felt extra tired so, just on that, I thought maybe a girl but I'm having another boy.

So I don't believe in mother's instinct on gender. There's a 50/50 chance you will be right anyway so that's relatively good odds. Having said that though, if I did have a girl last time instead of a boy, I'd firmly believe in it :) x


----------



## NinaAutumn

Not really sure if it was just lucky but I knew boy from day one, didn't even look at girls stuff and he's a boy.


----------



## workaholic

Mine doesn't work either!

With our first, i didn't really have a definite idea, and it was a boy.

With this one, i was convinced it was going to be a girl, so i was quite shocked that it was a boy again!

My instinct is rubbish!! :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Great question!! This is my first baby and for some reason I knew that she would be a girl even though every gender predictor, theory and people around me said boy!! I laugh nowat the old wives tales, Chinese Gender predictor and Ramzi theory because almost all of them pointed to a boy and NOPE I am having a girl!!! Good luck to you!! :)


----------



## Amsan

This is my first and I just KNEW I was having a boy. I always had dreams that he was a girl, but awake I knew he was a boy. Annnnd he is!


----------



## chelsnap

I just knew that I was having a girl. Every time I thought of the baby I thought of her as a girl, I even only thought of girl names. It kinda made me feel bad because I would think, "um... what if it's a boy...." But, I was right, and I'm having a girl :D


----------



## KatyR

I'm convinced I'm having a girl but that's maybe just because I would love to have a girl! Gender scan in a few weeks - we have discussed boys names though and it seems to fit too! Aaarrgghhhh my instinct is up the wall!


----------



## Prinny

All My instincts, mother instincts are all wrong lol...with our DS I believed in my heart I had a good chance if him being a girl (I was secretly hoping for a girl) but my OH thought there was a better chance of the baby being a boy...well he was right we had a boy!...this pregnancy I thought there was more chance of the baby being a boy my OH from as soon as we took a pregnancy test said this baby's a Girl, and we found out a few weeks ago were having a Girl! Lol so my mother instincts are Crap! Lol but my OH on the other hand if there's such thing as "father instinct" then his is great! Lol..xx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Well i have been convinced this babe is a girl dont ask me why i just feel it i say 'she' and 'her' but my OH recons it's a boy and tells me everytime i say her 'it's a boy' we dont have any boys names so i really hope it is a girl, will be finding out at my scan in a few weeks cant wait to know one way or the other!


----------



## jodiex

I KNEW I was having a girl. I even wanted to buy a pink pram before I even found out I was that convinced. Lol.
When I was pregnant with jake I knew I was having a boy aswell. But when I guess what other people are having im ALWAYS wrong :/. X


----------



## sweetpea417

When I first got pregnant, I thought... "Its a boy". Then I changed my mind when I was super sick in the first trimester and the ultrasound tech at 12 weeks said he was leaning slightly more towards girl. Had our 20 week last week and he is all boy for sure! :wacko:


----------



## chicka.chicka

I've been completely convinced one way or the other with only some of mine. I've been right, and I've been wrong. I'm sure this one is a boy. Six weeks to go before confirmation.


----------



## Junebugs

With my Boy i thought he was a boy all the way up until the 12 week scan, then i thought he was a girl forsure. Well, nope he was a boy... with this one I thought it was a girl all the way up to the 12 week scan, now i think its a boy forsure!!! LOL.... i wonder if the same thing will happen this time??


----------



## goddessathena

I was pretty convinced my baby was a boy, even though I was hoping ever so slightly more for a girl. I had 4 dreams my baby was a boy, and most of my friends thought I was having a boy. I think the old wives' tales were more correct than anything for me.


----------



## MommyGrim

I knew DD was a girl, I was not surprised in the least. When I first found out I was pregnant this time, I at first thought girl, then boy, then girl, then boy and got really confused! Low and behold, TWINS! Very likely they're fraternal, so I'm pretty positive that I'm having boy/girl twins! I'll find out on July 8th!


----------



## hulahoop09

Mine was wrong both times! :D


----------



## BubsMom17

Mine was wrong the first time, but right the second time. I had almost no doubt this baby was a boy, and I was spot on.

With DS1 I was SHOCKED he was a boy! I was so sure he was a girl.


----------



## Dream.dream

With my son from the moment I found out I Called him a boy. 

My mom had 4 kids and never had a gende ultrasound but we all came home in gender specific outfits :)

I think mother Insticts are usually right


----------



## angelandbump

With my daughter I knew I was having a girl from the start, I just had a gut feeling then with my son, although my pregnancy was the exact same as my daughter (no sickness, craving sweetcorn, forever tiered) I just knew he was going to be a boy but this time I'm actually swaying towards boy again but I wouldn't say I'm as sure is time...I only have another 19 weeks lol x


----------



## MommyGrim

Dream.dream said:


> I think mother Insticts are usually right

The U/S tech told me when I was getting my gender scan for DD that mother's instinct has been proven right, at least in her experience, more than the actual U/S. :thumbup:


----------



## farmwife25

possiblyp18 said:


> This pregnancy has been identical to my pregnancy with my daughter however something kept telling me i was having a boy... now i know its a boy i keep thinking its a girl!! irritating!! lol

Same here.I knew it was a boy called baby him was drawn to boys toys and cloths we agreed right away on boy name. Went to u/s and told it looks like a boy, and now I am second guessing her expertise! So irritating. I think I was so shocked it was a boy that im afraid she is wrong. She never seemed to doubt her decision or change her mind. I didnt see the boy parts so I think that's why im doubtibg it. I should be safe to believe her determination at 19w6d, right?


----------



## ClairAye

Me and OH knew he was a boy through the whole pregnancy! I even got to the point when I started saying 'he' and 'him' lol, I would have been so shocked if he came out a girl, and we were right, no matter what predictions I read I knew he was boy, and he was! I don't have much of a feeling this time though!


----------



## beagleowner

megz143x said:


> Mother instinct never fails does it..

Yep, it does! I was SURE I was having a boy. I mean, really sure. Nope, I've got a little girl on the way. My cousin thought she was having a boy too, and she turned out to be preg with a girl as well. 

Although I will say I had a terrible feeling about my last pregnancy, and I miscarried at 8 weeks. I don't know if that was correct instinct or just paranoia, though.


----------



## lotuspetals

Amsan said:


> This is my first and I just KNEW I was having a boy. I always had dreams that he was a girl, but awake I knew he was a boy. Annnnd he is!


This is my first too, and since day one, I have only thought girl, but most of my dreams are with a boy baby. Will find out if you and I have the same phenomena when I hit 22wks...


----------



## cammy

all the predictors told me girl but I just knew it was a boy and I was right :D


----------



## LoveSanrio

After 4 girls it is hard to even begin to think I will have anything else! I have a gender scan on June 18th.


----------



## Glitterdiva

I was right, been calling him him since day 1 and he is indeed a boy!


----------



## whittnie117

I had a feeling that I was going to have a little boy. I kept trying to convince myself it was a little girl ,but I just knew he wasn't. Had my scan last week and my baby is a little boy.


----------



## Hunbun

When I had my son, I knew from the very beginning he was a boy. This time I wasn't as sure but still felt pretty confident it was a boy again. The pregnancy is different from my first and all the gender predictions said boy but it turns out it's a girl.


----------



## Perplexed

This is my first and my instinct said girl from the beginning, even though I had at least two boy dreams. 

Today I went to my new doc to have a follow up on my bleed last week and she took a look at the you-know-whats and says looks like a girl. But I think I'll wait for the 20-21 week scan to start buying pink stuff!!


----------



## mummytobe_93

90% sure mine's a boy, will be very shocked if its a girl but equally as happy :D


----------



## lovehearts

With my first I just knew he was a boy right from the moment i POAS and i was right. 

This time, my pregnancy has been quite different, but i was still convinced it was a boy, my hubby was convinced girl. I wasnt certain this time though and had a few wobbles, where as with my son i just KNEW! We had a gender scan a couple of weeks ago and it is infact a girl!!

xx


----------



## jammers77

My gender instinct SUCKS. LOL! With both of my boys, I just KNEW they were girls. I don't even try to guess now. Not setting myself up for disappointment. Just enjoying the little kicks until the gender scan.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I can reveal my mothers instinct was WRONG!! I was convinced boy, but she's a beautiful healthy baby girl :D xx


----------



## Gem1302

IsabellaJayne said:


> I can reveal my mothers instinct was WRONG!! I was convinced boy, but she's a beautiful healthy baby girl :D xx

Congrats :D


----------



## +tivethoughts

I've been right with both my boys. Everyone was convinced this lo was a girl and I kept telling them they were wrong. Noone would hear it lol. Its defo a boy as been confirmed on two scans.


----------



## swatisharma

I knew I was having a boy, and I was right :-D


----------



## harley81

I've thought since I POAS that it was a boy, and the ultasound tech confirmed this at the last 2 scans (14 weeks NT scan and 16 week gender scan) :).

Edited to add that they even took a picure of his willy and made me promise not to print it off and stick it up for his 18th Birthday!


----------



## jammers77

With both of my sons, I was dead wrong. Thought they were both girls, was sure of it! This time I'm a bit confused though because I've just felt this whole time that it's a boy. Maybe I'll get it right this time!! lol Only have a few more days to wait!!!


----------



## Cccbb61013

I KNEW I was having a girl with my first and thought I was with my second. Both boys! Symptoms and cravings were different for both and all over the place on the boy/girl old wives tales. The only thing that was the same with both pregnancies was the heart rate and the way I carried.


----------



## Radiance

My motherly instinct was correct with both of mine! I had 0 pregnancy symptoms with them, other than heartburn (at the end of my pregnancies). I have a feeling this time around that I will be having a girl so we'll see! :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I knew with all 3 of mine that they were girls, this time I'm a bit 50/50 though, one minute I think for sure a girl and the next I think maybe a boy. :)


----------



## angel2010

Mine was wrong. I would have bet money on this one being a boy and she isn't.


----------



## StefNJunk

Mine was right. Strong feeling it was a girl, and she is. Started the pg with the strong feeling there was twins, and there was. Lost the feeling of twins, found out shortly after there was only one and one empty sac. The feeling started as very slightly leaning boy at the beginning, and quickly and strongly changed to girl after losing the feeling of twins, so I'm pretty convinced the other was a boy.


----------



## JayDee

I predicted my first 2 correctly before 20 WK scan confirmed... In 3 weeks I'll find out if I'm right again!
My pregnancies were v different early on, this one has elements of both


----------



## Bonnie11

Since the second I POAS and saw the line I've thought girl. All the gender predictors say girl. All the old wives tale say girl. 100% of the skull theory guessers said girl.
I think I'm going to be so shocked if its a boy!!
Only 3 weeks to wait to find out!


----------



## lornapj83

With my first 5 I always knew boy but with this 1 it felt so different and I kinda knew she was a girl but everything pointed to girl Chinese calander etc I had my gender scan there staying girl I also have my 20 week scan Monday as I just don't believe it now and I'm doubting myself lol I don't think I'll believe she's a girl until I change her first nappy x


----------



## mickellwife

i always had an instinct that i was having a boy due to the fact i didnt feel very sick, the timing of intercourse around ovulation and of course i was right :D x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I KNEW I was having a girl the first time, until he came out and I saw his penis :haha:.
The second time I was pretty sure it was a boy- nope, wrong again :blush:.
My mummy instinct is definitely broken!


----------



## wantb502

Spot on for me!! I just knew I was having a boy. I had a strange dream about 8 weeks and I was 98% sure. I kept telling people I would be FLOORED if it was a girl. I was right 100% BOY!


----------



## Princess Lou

The whole time we were TTC (4.5 years) I always said I wanted a girl but at the beginning of the year (around the time baby was conceived) I changed my mind and said I wanted a boy and throughout the pregnancy, both hubby and I felt we were having a boy. Everyone else said girl but we stuck with our instincts. We had a girls name picked and no boys name though. Found at 21+4 that baby is indeed a little boy. Still have no names though.


----------



## angelswings07

I've always wanted a girl, for as long as I can remember I've wanted to have a girl, but, since very early on in this pregnancy I have been 100% convinced that I am carrying a boy. I've never been pregnant before, so I don't have much to base this feeling on, but I guess I will find out in around 6 weeks!


----------



## megz143x

Turns out my mother instinct was CORRECT i am having a wee girl! :D and couldn't be happier! x


----------



## jammers77

My mother's intuition was CORRECT. It's a BOY!


----------



## teal

I didn't have a preference but I knew I was having a boy from the beginning. The weekend before I found out I was pregnant I had a dream I had a son :D


----------



## LegoHouse

I thought my daughter was a boy, I also thought my son was a boy....... haha


----------



## Yipee

Mine was right! I was 90% sure it was a girl; just found out that she is! 

I did have pretty bad ms, and the month I got pregnant we dtd pretty far from when I thought ovulation should be (though I never actually tracked it) so I guess those were my clues. Chinese gender predictor said it would be a boy, but I never really believed it.


----------



## Poshie

I was convinced that my second pregnancy was another boy........totally sure. Lo and behold we were told girl at the 20 week scan :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I knew right from getting the positive pregnancy test I was cooking a blue bean. I really was 100% certain and even my partner felt the same and we'd automatically call baby 'he' when he kicked etc. so it really wasn't a surprise when it was confirmed at the 20 week scan! xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

We waited until our son was born to find out his gender, but I knew he was a boy all along. I would say it was a maternal instinct, but it was also to do with the fact that I knew exactly when I had ovulated and, based on when we had DTD, I reasoned that a male sperm was more likely to have fertilised the egg. I was right. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyGrim

Had our scan today! My mother's instinct was 100% spot on! Baby A is a boy and B is a girl! I'm 3 for 3! :happydance:


----------



## Belle25

Mothers instinct was correc t first time, and wrong the second!! 
So it got a 50/50 accuracy for me!! 
Xx


----------



## atalanta85

My instincts to begin with was 'girl', but then it suddenly and strongly became 'boy'. Everything seems to be falling into place with a boy but not a girl. I have a boys name picked, but not a girls. The paint in the nursery didn't work out, so ended up being blue. All the second hand clothing I've been given is mostly for a boy. And, on top of it all, my morning sickness, cravings and symptoms have all been exact to my mum when she had my brother.
I'll find out soon :)


----------



## Rickles

I dreamt girl! And she was... xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I'm glad my mothers instinct was wrong, then again, I hid this pregnancy for various reasons and I was told I was having a girl..totally not what we expected. :)


----------

